# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  تجميع صور لاعبي المريخ عبر العصور

## رضا الشايقي

*اللاعب هيثم طمبل
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*اللاعب هيثم طمبل

*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*  لاعب المريخ







*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*:stars-crown:

*

----------


## العجب24

*

http://www.arab7.com/up/file/1187870764370.jpg
*

----------


## الاحمر الزنجي

*صور جميله _كنت اتمني اللعب للمريخ ولكن دمرني السفر للدراسه خارج السودان
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لدي كميات من الصور لكن كيف ادخلها في المنتدي
                        	*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

لدي كميات من الصور لكن كيف ادخلها في المنتدي



يلا يا مرهف اشرح لعثمان خالد كيفية رفع الصور بالشرح المفصل + صور توضحيحة 
وفى انتظار صور خلودى
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*كمال غبد الغني
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*العمده الحريف الرهيف
*

----------


## مرهف

*شكرا رضا علي هذا المجهود المقدر
ننتظر منك الكثير 
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## امير سفاري

*عندي كميات من الصور النادرة بس كيف
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*العجب العجيب:jqfz7r6c5vz90cuh5ch
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ما شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*


كــــــــليتـــــــــــشي
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*صور جميلة مشكور
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*m_mamoonالف شكر علي المرور 
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*مشكوووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مريخ الزمن الجميل
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*سامي عز الدين
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*[bor=#ff0000] 
الراحل ايداهور
[/bor]
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*هديه منى ليكم احبابى جندى نميرى ليته الان معنا لاعبا ومدربا لحب الشعار 
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*افتقدناك تمساح الميره وفى الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر 

امير دامر
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*صورة تجمع كل من عادل امين وامير دامر وجندى وعيسى صباح الخير واحمد ابو الجاز ويا سر فرينى وشخصى الضعيف 
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*مشكور محجوب الخيرومزيد من الصور
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*
  اللهم اعد لنا مثل  جندى نميرى 
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*دائما يا شايقي تقوم بمجهود جبار ، إديك العافية .
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الأسطورة كمال عبد الوهاب

دكتور الكرة السودانية


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*شوف الروعه ديل




فرسان بطولات
*

----------


## رضا الشايقي

*الف شكر اخي نصر الدين وفقنا الله واياكم
*

----------

